# MS Word 2007 will not open DocX files.



## Teraphlate (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello guys,
I recently bought a copy of Microsoft Office 2007 and after opening the box (which proved quite a challenge) and installing it, I tried creating a test document. When doubleclicked the document, there was a message stating:

"test.docx: file format is not valid."

I installed Office 2007 over my previous Office 2002 edition if that helps.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Uninstall everything and install fresh.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go here and make sure you have the latest version:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/maincatalog.aspx

Also, you might try installing the compatability pack.


----------



## Teraphlate (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok thanks for the response guys,
Reinstalling did the thing.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Gratz.


----------



## ShaunG (Oct 16, 2009)

I did the remove and reinstall, I did the hotfix, I did the registry update, and a double-click or open from explorer will not open a word document, whether it is doc or docx formats. Its driving me batty.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

What happens when you double click on it?

Do you have excel, can you open an excel document?


----------



## ShaunG (Oct 16, 2009)

When I double click on the document, word opens but not the document... and this is a document I just created in word.

When double clicking excel documents they open without hassles at all.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try creating a "temporary" new user profile and see if the problems still persists.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Plz do this:

Start->Run->type %appdata%->Ok. Click on Microsoft->template. Delete the normal.dot.
Close everything and try opening again.

Here is an example of the path:
C:\Documents and Settings\(user-profile)\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates

Hope this will work out(**,).


----------

